# Essentials for a new puppy?



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

First and foremost, I want to thank everyone on this forum for leading us in the right direction. After years of talking about it with the DBF (instead of DH, haha!), months of trolling this forum and PMing back and forth with some of you, we've finally found our pup! :whoo: Her name is Mochi and she's an adorable 9 week old black and white parti. I wish I had photos to post but hopefully we'll have some soon to share.

I couldn't find the answer to this so please forgive me if I've overlooked it, but what do you recommend as basic items we need to buy in preparation for Mochi's arrival? We are starting from scratch so we need everything from toys and leash to crate to grooming supplies - the whole nine!

So far, we are looking at the Midwest double door iCrate in the 24" size (with the movable wall). Is this too big? Too small? We plan on letting her roam in our one-bedroom apartment after we train her. We also plan on getting the Potty Park since she is already trained to it. 

What else? There are so many types of brushes, I'm not sure what works best for a Hav? I also am trying *really* hard not to spoil her already :biggrin1: - basics first!

Thanks in advance! @#)(*@&LSDKFJ SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!! And you KNOW pictures are REQUIRED!!!

You will probably want an ex-pen... I know a few people start without one, but I think most everyone caves and gets one eventually. I have 3, and have used them in all sorts of configurations. It will be a long time before Mochi is safe left loose in the apartment.

Then, of course, food, food bowls, water bowls or bottles, grooming tools and supplies, toy, toys and MORE toys...:biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

A camera and extra batteries!!!!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I actually made an Amazon list for someone last year of Hav Puppy essentials:

http://www.amazon.com/Havanese-Puppy-Essentials/lm/R3TAEYJSZ5ZA91/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full
Some soft cuddly things are nice to have to welcome the puppy home, defnitely a crate so they can feel secure. Lily has one of the 24" long crates I think. She has plenty of room to turn around and stretch out.

I would say start with a simple collar, six foot leash, harness but skip the flexi retractable leash-I rarely use one as they are not good for leash training.

I also forgot to include a Sherpa bag on the list. Its a very high quality travel bag accepted on all the airline carriers. You can use it around town as well.I would go with a medium and they can grow into it.
They come in lots of colors, but black is versatile. 
Amazon.com: Sherpa Bag Pet Carrier - Medium in Brown: Home & Garden

Also, the expen/crate setup is indispensible.

Have fun shopping)


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks LilyMyLove, this is exactly the type of list I was looking for!

And I just noticed a typo - I was too excited when I was posting originally! Mochi is a wee 9 weeks old, not 9 months! I'll have to go edit that now...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LilyMyLove said:


> I actually made an Amazon list for someone last year of Hav Puppy essentials:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Havanese-Puppy-Essentials/lm/R3TAEYJSZ5ZA91/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full
> Some soft cuddly things are nice to have to welcome the puppy home, defnitely a crate so they can feel secure. Lily has one of the 24" long crates I think. She has plenty of room to turn around and stretch out.
> ...


You can certainly get by with just one leash, and you are right, you CAN'T teach loose leash walking on a Flexi. (at least not without locking it to a set length, but then, what's the point!) But we DO use a Flexi as well as a regular leash. (and I have several of those in both 4' and 6' lengths) Kodi knows that going out on the Flexi means "potty time". I stand in one place, and he has room to move around me to find just "the right" spot. That doesn't mean he CAN'T potty on the other leash, but it's EXPECTED when he's on the Flexi.

Another good use for the Flexi is gettin RLH's out when you are in a setting where they just can't be off-leash. When we are competing, sometimes he's just got so much energy when we first arrive that he can't pay attention. I take him outside, find a quite area, and let him rip. It's like lunging a horse.:biggrin1: When he's got that out of his system, he's ready to work.

Also, get at lest one extra, cheap leash as a spare. I'm sure Kodi isn't the only puppy who has chewed through leashes when someone isn't watching quite carefully enough! If you have a cheap extra sitting around, it doesn't become an emergency.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the harness better than the collar it does not chock them on the leash. I do have both and a size XS will not last long. You need something safe for her to travel in the car. Sometimes they have reactions to their vaccinations and sometimes Benadryl is good to have on hand. You need to talk to your vet about that.
Lots of toilet paper and I like Woolite Pet carpet cleaner. 

*WE CAN"T WAIT FOR PICTURES!*:welcome:


----------



## Lau (Apr 23, 2009)

Out of all the things I bought, these were my most useful/couldn't have done without items:

1. A pen. I think in hindsight I could actually have done without the crate, as the pen was adjustable and folded into a smaller 'crate like' size. 

2. A 'fundle' carry bag. To enable him to a. go out and about/socialise before his vaccinations. b. To go everywhere with me (without me worrying that he might toilet or get up to mischief in inappropriate places). And also useful for popping into shops etc. I don't drive so I'm often on foot/on public transport etc - so this was and still is my absolute 'thank god they invented it' item.

3. A soft vest harness. We never did get on with collars - which he tended to choke on, and other kinds of harness. The soft harnesses seem so much more comfortable and I feel that you have greater control (if they fall off stairs or a hillside or something) they are still supported and you still have your dog as long as you are holding the end of the leash! They may not be great for long coats - but my havanese sports a puppy cut.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats! I love the name you chose! Mochi is so cute - _and delicious!_


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanted to share an update - the breeder surprised us with some photos today and they've made me oh so happy! :clap2:

The bf and I have been debating all night whether or not she's smiling in any of the photos. What do you guys think? I think she thought this was a serious photoshoot, like those models that aren't allowed to smile.

Ahh she's so cute and fluffy I want to squeeze her right now!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mochi is a cutie! 

One important thing is to have is an available credit card, because you will buy so much stuff for this pup than you will buy for yourself.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah! She's going for sexy and stoic! Ha! Actually, I think she broke a smile in the third pic. Can't keep a happy pup down! 

She's gorgeous.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

She is beautiful!!!!! I just wanted to add in nature's miracle to clean up any pees or poos that get on the floor accidently. I have gone through an entire bottle since I've had Maggie. She's 6 months now. Also bitter apple spray when you do eventually let her out and about. I sprayed everything in my house practically especially wood. That way they never get a chance to chew, they'll go to do it and it will taste awful and they'll realize chewing on all the great toys you buy is much better.  
I also highly recommend a puppy kindergarten class, Maggie started at 12 weeks but they can start sooner. It's very important for socialization and it really taught me a lot as a first time puppy mommy.  
Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mochi is adorable and what a beautiful coat! It already looks so thick and healthy! Congratulations on your new baby and can't wait to see more pix!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mochi is just adorable, smile or not!!! (of course, I'm just a wee bit partial to B&W's!:biggrin1


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mochi looks like a happy girl ! I am so excited for you . When do you bring her home? She looks like she could be Zoeys sister
I have a question Zoey was listed as a Black and white and your Mochi is a black and white Parti What is the difference?


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, everyone! The big day is February 12th - it seems soooo far away, especially since I'm in the midst of packing / tying up loose ends before moving across the country.

MaggieMay, thanks for the reminder on the bitter apple spray - my bf's mom's puppy chewed right through their wooden banister when she was teething! We're in a rented apartment too so better safe than sorry...

Suzi, I wasn't sure about B&W vs. Parti either but I just googled it and here's what I got:
PARTI-COLORED (also referred to as PIEBALD) [038] - A two color coat with 50% or more of the coat being white, with the colors laid out in NO particular pattern. There are often irregular patches or spots of any second color. Lightly marked dogs with less than 10% color are called extreme Parti or extreme Piebald. An example might be a white dog with one or both ears partly colored and no colored patches on the body.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

MaggieMay said:


> I also highly recommend a puppy kindergarten class, Maggie started at 12 weeks but they can start sooner. It's very important for socialization and it really taught me a lot as a first time puppy mommy.
> Can't wait to see more pics.


Mochi is darling. I would also add that you might want to get Oxi Clean, Maximum Force. It is a liquid spray in a blue bottle and is without a doubt the best thing for carpet stains. Even took out ones that had been in place a while! I use it first after soaking up as much residue as possible then spray with Nature's Miracle because it gets out the odor.

Finally, don't start puppy classes before your vaccination schedule is complete.


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mochi, what a cutie. You are sooooo lucky, and in for tired days, but lots of love!! We are having such a great time, got our first mid-November and getting a second mid-February:juggle:
How did you come up with the name Mochi? I've had mochi from the health food store and it is delish, I hope your experience is just as delicious!!eace::wink:


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

As we happily anticipate the arrival of our Hav puppy (1st week in March) I do have a concern regarding odors from our pup (Yorkie) who passed this past July. He was never fully housebroken even though he was 8 years old when he passed. Completely our fault as were were 1st time puppy owners when we got him and and were essentially clueless. We tried everything, or so we believe, to remove the stains/odors. My concern is that when we bring our new puppy home she will encounter these odors and find them irresistible . Will any of the products out there help get rid of these odors? They are virtually undetectable to the human nose, but we know pups smell what we don't. Eventually we plan to remove the carpet and replace with wood floors but that will not happen before we bring our puppy home. Would appreciate any thoughts/ideas from the experts out there!!


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

It's only been the first few days we've had Mochi so I'm no expert, but when she has accidents in the play area of her pen (she has a Potty Park she forgets to go on sometimes!) we've been spraying it with Nature's Miracle. It seems to work since she hasn't gone back to do her business in the same spot, but when we don't use Nature's Miracle she always goes back and does it in the same place!

Hope that helps  I'll post pics and more on our new arrival once I have more energy (this new puppy thing is exhausting!)

Sandy


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

sanducando said:


> It's only been the first few days we've had Mochi so I'm no expert, but when she has accidents in the play area of her pen (she has a Potty Park she forgets to go on sometimes!) we've been spraying it with Nature's Miracle. It seems to work since she hasn't gone back to do her business in the same spot, but when we don't use Nature's Miracle she always goes back and does it in the same place!
> 
> Hope that helps  I'll post pics and more on our new arrival once I have more energy (this new puppy thing is exhausting!)
> 
> Sandy


Thanks for the tip!!! Your Little Mochi is so adorable!!!! 
Are you crate training or paper/litter training?


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I love the name 

On the topic of leashes and harnesses, I really recommend the brand Lupine. They guarantee their stuff, even if your dog chews through it! That's always been a great thing to have with my parents' Finnish Spitz since she finds ways to slip out of her collar and snack on it lol. They even let me exchange Eva's first collar when she grew out of it in only a week







I learned my lesson and got a much bigger collar and adjusted it down to the smallest setting haha.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Mochi is very cute. Love her coat and tail!

We just brought our little Lola home last Saturday so I can empathize with you on the exhaustion thing! 

I'm in "Conscious Coma" mode at present!


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

@hartnurse - we're technically puppy pen training...we're trying to crate train but she only likes it for sleeping at night. Her breeder only kept her in the crate at night so I think this will be a hard habit to break, but at least she can sleep through the night in it. 

I'm wondering: is it worth trying to crate her for periods of time during the day, or is nighttime enough? I'm especially concerned since I'm assuming they'll need to crate her when she gets spayed?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sanducando said:


> @hartnurse - we're technically puppy pen training...we're trying to crate train but she only likes it for sleeping at night. Her breeder only kept her in the crate at night so I think this will be a hard habit to break, but at least she can sleep through the night in it.
> 
> I'm wondering: is it worth trying to crate her for periods of time during the day, or is nighttime enough? I'm especially concerned since I'm assuming they'll need to crate her when she gets spayed?


 I would say yes it is worth trying to crate her for periods during the day. One good reason is if you ever travel with her she will feel safe at all times in her crate. It also helps to potty train because you know when you take her out she will probably need to go so you can give her a lot of praise. If she all ready makes it on your potty area that is great!


----------

